# Im really losing it now :(



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Luna seems to be flitting from day to day. I posted on here a few weeks ago that she was very destructive and quite nasty towards people and our older cat. We are regularly giving her time outs when she is naughty, tapping her bum gently, telling her no, crying out when she bites or scratches, playing with her as much as possible so she isnt bored. 

She did have fleas which I cant forgive myself for  but she was treated last night and fleas have been dropping off dead all last night and today:thumbup: This morning she was really affectionate and then after about two hours she started playing up (attacking a false plant in the living room). I picked her up, I didnt tap her bum or anything, I just walked towards her time out zone and she turned on her back and went for my face with all claws and teeth :frown2: she clawed the inside of my ear which bled for ages :cryin: She has since gone to bite my face three more times today :cryin: and poor tom who is just daft and doesnt know what to do because he has never had to retaliate to anything in his home.

The vet said she could just be an unsociable cat who will never like the company of people. I appreciate this because she is a cat at the end of the day, but I would just like to be able to pick her up without having to close my eyes in case she catches them with a claw.

My parents dont want me to use feliway, but I really dont know what else to do. I know a member here suggested something else but I cant find my old thread. Tbh I am crying constantly, I just dont know what to do. Im so sorry for waffling xxx


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-training-behaviour/172932-any-advice.html

There's your old thread, maybe its Buffies post you mean? I know she had some similar type problems with Meeko.

it seems quite extreme her behaviour issues, and her aggression  Is there any reason your parents are against Feliway? Can you not get some and have t plugged in your room?


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-training-behaviour/172932-any-advice.html
> 
> There's your old thread, maybe its Buffies post you mean? I know she had some similar type problems with Meeko.
> 
> it seems quite extreme her behaviour issues, and her aggression  Is there any reason your parents are against Feliway? Can you not get some and have t plugged in your room?


My parents are worried about some family members breathing problems and the feliway  we dont have plugins either. She doesnt go in my room, she doesnt really go anywhere I am, if I didnt laugh I would cry. She has scratched my younger sister on the face too. Im just thinking for a kitten who is only 4 months old and has never ever been mistreated in anyway it is just strange behaviour :frown2: Im really gutted Gwm.

Thanks for reposting my old thread for me xxxx


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Honestly in your position I would be too  I would be gutted if my cats weren't my friends 

I would definitely try the advice given by Buffie as someone who has 'been there, done that'.

There isn't any possibility that she is ill or in pain, and thats causing her to be aggressive as some sort of defense?


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Honestly in your position I would be too  I would be gutted if my cats weren't my friends
> 
> I would definitely try the advice given by Buffie as someone who has 'been there, done that'.
> 
> There isn't any possibility that she is ill or in pain, and thats causing her to be aggressive as some sort of defense?


I dont think so the vet said she is perfectly healthy but her skin is a bit tough. That was it. Im going to invest in a da bird toy for her.

Her sister was recently in the vets for liver problems, she was on an iv for a day and then sent home but Luna has no symptoms at all.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

my mum has just made a good point, Luna was ressuscitated at birth  could this have resulted in some form of brain damage? Im devastated.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Kitty_pig said:


> my mum has just made a good point, Luna was ressuscitated at birth  could this have resulted in some form of brain damage? Im devastated.


I assume there could have been oxygen deprivation so there could be neurological damage... No expert but that would make some kinda sense to me....


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I assume there could have been oxygen deprivation so there could be neurological damage... No expert but that would make some kinda sense to me....


I hope its not what is wrong because that means I cant fix it :frown2: . Im going to maybe try some bach rescue remedy with her, some intensive toys and otherthan that ask the vet to refer her for behavioural therapy. It may never change her but I have got to try. I'll love her anyway regardless  just have to not let her face me :lol:


----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

I find ignoring bad behaviour works for my kitten, though she did randomly scratch my nose last week when she was over excited. I think that would work better than tapping her on the bottom, that just gets my kitten het up and chasing her tail. Obviously it sounds like your kitten is a tad worse than mine, but I think ignoring bad behaviour is the best thing to do. Also if you feel tense perhaps she can sense it? Try and make yourself calm whenever you are around her. I can't add much else to the other good advice you have been given - good luck and let us know what the vet says!


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

If they are worried about the plug ins then how about the spray and just spray it onto your own hands before you stroke or pick her up?

Its possible that there is some brain damage from lack of oxygen at birth but with her being healthy otherwise it would really be extremly hard to determine if thats the cause. I would maybe try pursuing with some skin tests though as if her behaviour is more when she's being picked up or touched then there maybe something there with the tough skin?


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> If they are worried about the plug ins then how about the spray and just spray it onto your own hands before you stroke or pick her up?
> 
> Its possible that there is some brain damage from lack of oxygen at birth but with her being healthy otherwise it would really be extremly hard to determine if thats the cause. I would maybe try pursuing with some skin tests though as if her behaviour is more when she's being picked up or touched then there maybe something there with the tough skin?


ooohhh I didnt know there was a spray, Ive only seen the plugins  I will have a go with that and see how she goes. Rebecca I would love to try ignoring her but it isnt the attention she is craving, she just likes destroying things. If it were my house I might try it but as we speak she is clawing her way down another dining chair, and attempting to climb up a door frame  We all had a heart attack yesterday when she attacked a fake plant thing and got a stick wedged in her mouth, I had to hold her, mum held her mouth open, dad got tweezers and managed to get it out. After that ordeal she attacked the rug :lol: I was trying to give her a drink. Going to get some rescue remedy today, it may just be a little thing like that. Ill move on to other things from there, toys and rescue remedy first, then feliway, then the vet. Wish me luck and thank you for all your advice xxxx


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

I hope you sort something out, I can imagine it isn't very nice to have a cat who acts that way.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear that you are still having problems.I dont know if you will find anything to help but have a read through one of the threads i posted last year http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/107728-ragdoll-attitude.html .I know exactly how you feel,I was in the same position last year with Meeko.I was convinced that he was never going to be even "semi normal"  He is though ,infact he is very loving and cuddly but there is still a "bit" of the old Meeko there but it is no longer a problem and I am so pleased that i stuck with the "positive methods" of sorting his behaviour.Have you thought of trying Zylkene Bestpet Pharmacy - -Zylkene 75mg Capsules -*Trial Pack* it was recommended to me for Meeko along with Rescue Remedy and Feliway.It may be worth trying Felifriend which you spray on your self http://www.bestpetpharmacy.co.uk/detailed_product.asp?id=500.If you think I may be able to help send me a PM I will try if I can.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

The chair and rug and doorframe thing sound almost normal kitten behaviour to me, do you have scratching posts or a cat tree for her to scale, does she attack you more when you pick her up ? as some cats just don't like being picked up and feel very unsafe being held up off the floor, if that is the case then I would only pick her when you really have too to avoid stressing her, I hardley ever pick Maudey up as she hates being held but loves fusses on the floor or in her bed.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh KP - what a shame to read that your Luna is being a little terror. It does take away some of the fun of having a little kitten.

2 things to ask you hun:

1. What kind of toys has she got? Has she got anything that she can REALLY play with on her own? Abby has got one of these : Great Bargains on Cat Toys only at zooplus: Cat Toy Bird for Door Frames and it really IS a god-send. The bird is on elastic and she can pull it all ways and when she lets go it bounces off and then she chases after it. She is incredibly 'manic' with it and also quite aggressive but it tires her out no end. It also gives her something really fun to play with, by herself, and is something that we don't have to shake or dangle or throw for her.

I know I keep banging on about this toy but if folks could see the way Abby plays with it (and also Merson when he was a kitten) they would understand why I think it is the best thing since sliced bread..... 

2. EXACTLY what age is she? Is there ANY chance that she may be sexually maturing a bit younger than usual? Whilst rare, it is not unusual and maybe she is getting a flux of hormones that she is still too young to deal with.

These are only my two thoughts - I really hope you are able to get the issue resolved so that you can get lots of lovely kitty cuddles without the battle scar momentos.


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

> Have you thought of trying Zylkene Bestpet Pharmacy - -Zylkene 75mg Capsules -*Trial Pack* it was recommended to me for Meeko along with Rescue Remedy and Feliway


Kitty-pig

With regards to Zylkene, they didn't do anything for my girl but I know plenty swear by them. I have about a months worth left, if you are interested pm me your address and i'll send them you, I don't want anything for them.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear you are having problems with Luna. What are you feeding her? I ask because I really noticed that when I let the kittens have dry food containing grain, they became hyperactive an almost hysterical. You can buy Butchers Classic pretty cheaply in most supermarkets and it is grain free, could you give that a go?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> I am so sorry to hear you are having problems with Luna. What are you feeding her? I ask because I really noticed that when I let the kittens have dry food containing grain, they became hyperactive an almost hysterical. You can buy Butchers Classic pretty cheaply in most supermarkets and it is grain free, could you give that a go?


God PP's I should have said that.Meeko was also put on a grain free diet,which seems to have helped,at least I think it has .There was so much going on at the time it could have been any one or a combo that helped him


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

Can I make a suggestion? 

Cats don't understand 'time out'. If Luna misbehaves, withdraw attention from her immediately - don't pick her up and carry her to her 'time out' area. She has no idea what is going on, and you are picking up a cat who is giving you signals that she is being aggressive. Picking a cat up when it is in that state is simply asking for a scratching, or worse. 

She is not a child. She doesn't understand 'time out' time or space. You cannot reason with an angry cat. 

Play with her, but try to pay attention to the 'tells' that indicate when she has had enough - they will be there; you just have to learn them. For example, one of my cats used to bite when he'd had enough - his 'tell' was a tiny head-tilt, very subtle. Play with her, pet her, but not long enough to get her annoyed. If she does get annoyed - ignore her immediately. Walk away. Make no eye contact with her. Don't shout at her. Don't bother with a 'time out' room. Don't pick her up. Just walk away. 

She will learn that being aggressive results in her being ignored, and she will change her behaviour.

A behaviourist from the vet might be an idea, but honestly I don't think there's anything going on here other than a young cat who needs to be properly taught how to play with people.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey everyone, sorry i havent replied sooner, thankyou for all your wonderful advice. 

Buffie thankyou for your offer of support I really appreciate it. I gave her a dose of rescue remedy today, only one drop because I dont want to over do it. I will have a look at those links thankyou 

GreyHare she has got a scratching post but OH is looking at getting a bigger one for her. Maybe she doesnt like being picked up sometimes but does at others, she was snuggling into my dad before (maybe its just me :lol.

MB she is 4 months old today :001_wub: so I dont know if maybe she is getting to that point, Ive been told by our vet she cant be spayed until september. Mum has suggested spaying her might also settle her. I will ask OH if he can order her one of those toys with her scratching post 

Ali thank you for the offer if it comes to that I will message you, I really appreciate your offer of help.

Paddypaw she has a mixed diet, sometimes dried but this is quite rare, or she has whiskers (we tried several brands and this is just what she likes ) I will look into this too. 

Shes a pain in the tush :lol: but I still love her xxx


----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

Have you tried squirting her with water when she is destroying stuff? So she doesn't know it's u, she thinks it is what happens when she attacks that particular object.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Rebeccaxxx said:


> Have you tried squirting her with water when she is destroying stuff? So she doesn't know it's u, she thinks it is what happens when she attacks that particular object.


Thats a really terrible idea. Its a horrible thing to do to ANY kitten, never mind an already aggressive kitten. There are much better ways to do it.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Thats a really terrible idea. Its a horrible thing to do to ANY kitten, never mind an already aggressive kitten. There are much better ways to do it.


Totally agree.The worst thing you can do is to react in an aggressive way,be it physical/verbal or other.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Rebeccaxxx said:


> Have you tried squirting her with water when she is destroying stuff? So she doesn't know it's u, she thinks it is what happens when she attacks that particular object.


in all honesty I just couldnt do this to her its not particularly nice, plus she likes water shed enjoy it :lol:.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

What Cat Tree are you getting for her? We have just ordered the Alicante off Zooplus for Abby's birthday next week.

Maybe, once she gets this, Luna will spend SO much time clambering all over that, she won't have the energy to be aggressive with you.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

my parents have said i cant get her a cat tree as we dont have the room but im working on it :wink:. shes had some rescue remedy and it seems to be doing the trick (praying I dont speak too soon), just ordered her a nice scratching post and some more toys off zooplus.


----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

Kitty_pig said:


> in all honesty I just couldnt do this to her its not particularly nice, plus she likes water shed enjoy it :lol:.


ah well i guess i'm just lucky, my cat just looks around as if to say what happened there, and scampers off to find some other mischief. I don't think giving a cat bachs rescue remedy and not letting it have a scratching post is nice, but each to their own.


----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

buffie said:


> Totally agree.The worst thing you can do is to react in an aggressive way,be it physical/verbal or other.


Whilst being agressive would be counter productive, a few droplets of water isn't agressive, it is merely something a cat would seek to avoid! it works very well with my kitten, but perhaps she is just naturally good. _ onluy do it to stop her going in areas I don't want her to, or if she wants to scratch the curtains, and actually she hasn't done these things in a couple of weeks. Aditionally she has many toys, scratching posts and lots of space to run around in, so I expect that helps with her behaviour._


----------

